# Contact Lenses for Astigmatism



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,
I was wondering if any of you are dealing with astigmatism. Are you using contact lenses? If so, what brands are good for astigmatism? My husband wears glasses because he has astigmatism and on every ride in this weather, his glasses fog up and he can't see. He has a thing with touching his eyes, but I think once he got used to it, he'd love the contacts over the glasses. Does anyone have any information that would help?
Thanks so much!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I pre-apologize for the uselessness of this advice, as I have no real details to help you out.

All I can say is that my husband has a very severe astygmatism, but he has no trouble getting contacts. He uses some very common brand's disposables.

No fogging on rides, and he uses the disposables for a lot longer than what's on the box. Of course, he cleans them every night like long term contacts.

I don't wear contacts or glasses, so I'm utterly ignorant to the other details. Hopefully someone else can fill you in there.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

I think if I can just find someone patient enough to help him out, he'll get over his fear of touching his eye and probably like the contacts!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a Queratoconus, which cyuses astigmatism in my right eye, I use rigid contact lenses and have no problems while riding (I do use sunglasses though)


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

My mom had a weird thing about contacts when I first wore them about 10 years ago. She now wears one. It just takes time and practice. 

I had really bad astigmatism. Got lasik about 6 years ago. I'd do it again (and I will have to, since I stare at a computer all day it'll be necessary to do touch-ups). I could probably use glasses right now, but I'd only use them on night rides I think. 

Anyway, I'd tell him to see if the eye doctor can give him a free sample of contacts, even if they aren't for his prescription (maybe free sample of colored contacts?) just to spend some time with them. Really once you get them in there you usually forget they're even there.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

aword4you said:


> Anyway, I'd tell him to see if the eye doctor can give him a free sample of contacts, even if they aren't for his prescription (maybe free sample of colored contacts?) just to spend some time with them. Really once you get them in there you usually forget they're even there.


He tried once before, but had this pushy very impatient lady and he got frustrated and gave up. I asked if we could take them home and practice and she was like "no, he has to do it here a few times first" Well that was the end of that. I need to find someone who will be patient and work with him...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Soft contact lenses*

I have astigmatism, am incredibly nearsighted, and use soft contact lenses for riding. I really like them and my depth perception is better than when using glasses. 
Contact lenses that correct astigmatism are called toric lenses. 
I use BIOMEDICS toric lenses (ocufilcon D) and they are comfortable, no problems with dust or anything else getting in them. I use them for riding only, and because they are soft, I can just use them any time, even if I haven't worn them for a week -- no adjustment period. 
Sometimes optometrists or opthalmologists will try to prescribe one lens corrected for distance and the other corrected for close (reading, etc). This may work for some situations, but for optimum depth perception, avoid this route.

I Hope your guy can find a patient person to help him through this adjustment period; I think he will LOVE soft contacts for riding.

Although I wear glasses most of the time now because I need the bifocal function, in the past I used hard contact lenses for many (20+) years and was constantly getting dust under them; very painful and irritating and I wouldn't recommend them for outdoor use.


----------



## fatbottomedgurl (Jun 28, 2006)

I use Acuvue Advance for Astigmatism. They are very comfortable. They are 2 week lenses but I wear them a month (not at night).

I got my DH to wear contacts and he's never going back to glasses.

There are anti fog products at the auto parts store, BTW.


----------



## whirlwind (Jul 31, 2006)

double post sorry


----------



## whirlwind (Jul 31, 2006)

I have had hard contact lenses for years, for my pretty bad astygmatism. The thing with hard contacts is you do not have to grab them out of your eyes! The only time you touch your eye is getting them in, and it's only briefly. I like them over soft lenses any day, and they help my astygmatism from getting worse. Perhaps he would think about trying these? Gas permeable contact lenses.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I have soft lens that correct for a mild astigmatism but I only wear them for skiing and hockey. I don't have fogging problems with my glasses. Has he tried no fog cloths? Ski shops or even dive shops might have them. I know divers even use their spit on goggles the wipe it dry to prevent fogging.

I want lasik but my eyes are poorly shaped, possibly from overwearing contacts when I was in college.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I am near-sighted and have astigmatism in one eye. I use a bausch & lomb toric soft contact lense in that eye, and a different contact in the other. No issues. I wear regular glasses at home in the evenings, but wear the contacts daily.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the helpful input. I'll let my guy read this thead and see what he thinks. He's going on another long ride up north in the cold weather this weekend and I know he'll have the fogging issues again. I bet after this weekend he'll want to try the contacts again. Oh and he's tried all the anti-fogging stuff he can find and they don't work: clothes, cat crap goo, spitting...


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I am significantly nearsighted with astigmatism. I wore gas permeable hard contacts for many years in high school and college and, because of their rigid nature, did not require an astigmatism correction in them. But, my eyes got too dry to continue to wear them, so I tried toric soft lenses. Inevitably, I would be on a downhill on the mtbike and blink, and my eyelids would bump the lenses and they would rotate. Rotating a toric lens makes your vision worse than ever. After a couple of nearly blind descents, I gave up. I'm too scared to get Lasik, and I am now in need of bifocals, anyway. I don't like the idea of one lens corrected for near vision and one for distance. I wear glasses now, in spite of the fogging issues, and manage.

Kathy


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

LASIK LASIK LASIK!!!! I realize you didn't ask about lasik, but think about it-- he will likely have perfect vision after, never have to deal with foggy glasses (except sunglasses), and *never* have to touch his eyes. 

Before Lasik I had significant near-sightedness & astigmatism. I could ride wearing contacts, but they were always drying out or catching grit. I couldn't swim in them, which was annoying. It was the Northridge earthquake that made up my mind. It was dark, I couldn't find my glasses, the kids were crying and everything was a shambles....

I did my research, eventually had lasik and oh what a thrill to have eagle eyes-- better vision than any contacts could give me. That was seven years ago. I have 20-20 vision still, miraculous.


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a minor astygmatism in one eye, and i use normal contacts. my eye doc recommended that because sometimes when you blink, the astygmatism contacts can turn ever so slightly and make vision worse.

I prefer soft contacts, and use the "Complete blink-n-clean" eye drops by AMO after rides to keep the dirt and dust out. 

No matter what, always use 100% UV sunglasses, and get a new pair every year or so to protect your eyeballs from harmful UV rays. i also suggest wearing a brimmed cap or hat when not on the bike, and the Xen is great for long trail rides to help get the sun off the eyes.

i've been racing pro xc for a lot of years and spending hours every day out in the sun, wearing contacts, etc. my doc said i have white spots on my eyes from UV- from not replacing my glasses often enough. the UV coatings can wear off your lenses.

Lasik: yeah if you can afford it, do it, just be sure to research your doc, and understand the risks involved. you only get one pair of eyes, no upgrades possible if you break them.

-t


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought you couldn't have lasik done if you have an astigmatism? Maybe I'm misinformed...


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah, i've got astigmatism pretty good...it's been a while since i've considered anything but my glasses...that would be horrific to loose a contact while riding, i guess you guys carry your glasses in your pack just in case

god, i would love to have laser surgery and get perfect vision...but there is a saying, if it sounds too good....


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I have pretty bad astigmatism in both eyes, one far sighted on near sighed. I started trying contact a couple of years ago. I'm lucky to know a mountain biker lady eye doc. And she is very patient. I must have tried a couple dozen different contacts. I never found a pair I could tolerate all day in front of the computer. But I did find some I can wear fairly comfortable all day for riding or what ever. Since I don't wear them everyday, it takes me a while to get used to them and they alway seem a bit dry. Currently I have the Acuvue Advantage which is suppoesed to be very good for dry eyes. I too wear desposable and for longer than on the box since I don't wear them every day. When they start bugging me alot I know it's time to change.


----------



## Velocipede (Dec 24, 2006)

*Making contact with contacts*

Hi, I used to wear the Boston gas-permeables, and they were awesome! They will drive you nuts for the first week or so as they slip around when you blink, but after that they really work well. They are hard lenses and I think a lot of people are afraid of hard lenses.
Don't be...give them a try! I used to wear mine for weeks at a time, and although this is
not the recommended mode, I had no problems. BTW, I flew to Hong Kong once and
freaked out when I realized I had left all my contact stuff and glasses at home! Frantically I sought to go hunt down some more solution, and found it in the very first shop I looked.
Afraid of losing your contacts on the trail? I used Wiley-X and Panoptx glasses, the ones
with the foam seal around your eyes. (ala motorcycle glasses) These should do a good job of catching your lens should it pop out. Alas, save your money and GET the Lasik!
I did this a few years back and I love it! It's so much more freedom than just not having
to wear glasses or contacts. The only drawback is that they adjust one eye for near
vision, and the other for far. The two blend to give focus in a deeper depth of field. You 
will probably need reading glasses too, but not all the time. Just my .02 Mike 
ps-Forgot to mention, the Boston lenses will help with your astigmatism, or at least
that's what they told me.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

adamantane said:


> yeah, i've got astigmatism pretty good...it's been a while since i've considered anything but my glasses...that would be horrific to loose a contact while riding, i guess you guys carry your glasses in your pack just in case
> 
> god, i would love to have laser surgery and get perfect vision...but there is a saying, if it sounds too good....


I don' t have glasses at all! 

gas-permeables only!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Velocipede said:


> ps-Forgot to mention, the Boston lenses will help with your astigmatism, or at least that's what they told me.....


Yes, that is true. I wore Bostons for many years and did not require a correction for my astigmatism. I forgot the reasoning behind this.

Kathy


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

He won't do the lasik. He read about the procedure and it totally freaked him out. so the best I can do is maybe contacts. We'll see.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been wearing 30 day soft contacts for about 8 years now, and will never go back to glasses. I have mild astigmatism in one eye, and a bit worse in the other. About 2 years ago, my optometrist signed me up for a Bausch and Lomb study/trial for some new long wear toric soft contacts. I absolutely love them. They are soft, and can be worn for 30 days straight without removing or cleaning them. They're called Bausch and Lomb Pure Vision Toric. A bit on the pricey side, but I can live with that for the convenience of not having to remove them every night. Also, if you go to the trouble of cleaning them a couple times a week, you can get 45 days plus out of a pair. This might be just the ticket for someone who has a fear of poking around their eyeballs. It limits the amount of manipulation and poking.


----------



## Stu Money (Jul 15, 2003)

Fed up with steamy glasses and irritating contacts I went for the Lasik four years ago. I had a bad astigmatism and was near sighted. Now , I'm 20/15 and loving it. It's getting cheaper now too.


----------

